# Gestion de ses documents après passage sur SSD + DD



## castel (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum 

J'ai récemment upgradé mon MBP avec un SSD de 256Go en remplaçant le lecteur DVD par le DD 500Go d'origine.
J'ai déplacé mes documents sur le DD et tout fonctionne de manière très satisfaisante (le SSD ).
Toutefois l'ouverture d'Aperture n'est pas aussi rapide que j'aurai pu l'espérer.
J'ai 105 Go de photos référencées dans ma bibliothèque localisée sur le DD.
Et la librairie Aperture qui ne contient aucune photo fait environ 45 Go (je suis surpris de la taille) est aussi sur le DD.

Je pense qu'il serait pertinent de placer l'un ou l'autre ou les 2 sur le SSD ald du DD.
Mais comment faire parce que le chemin de mes documents dont Pictures pointent sur le DD ?
Ne serait-il pas plus pertinent de passer sous fusion sachant que mon SSD est déjà à moitié rempli (donc les 2 ne tiennent pas) ?
Dans ce cas vais-je devoir tout réinstaller ?
A ce propos j'ai sur le DD les anciennes applications et l'ancien système que je n'arrive pas à supprimer.
Est-ce qu'en changeant les droits sous Unix pour les supprimer est une bonne idée ?
Vous remerciant par avance de vos conseils éclairés


----------



## castel (20 Janvier 2013)

Bon j'ai réussi à supprimer les fichiers système et application, méthode un peu bourin à partir du Finder, j'ai lancé ensuite une vérification de DD et ai dû lancer une réparation.
J'ai récupéré 50 Go et dispose donc de 200 Go de libre maintenant.


----------



## Ardienn (4 Mars 2013)

Salut, 

"A ce propos j'ai sur le DD les anciennes applications et l'ancien système que je n'arrive pas à supprimer."

Corrige-moi si j'ai mal compris, tu cherches bien à supprimer totalement ce qu'il y a sur ton DD (placé à la place de ton superDrive) ? 

Pour le faire proprement, 

- lance "utilitaire de disque" (appli > utilitaires > utilitaire de disques).
- Sélectionne ton DD dans la barre de gauche (fais gaffe à ne pas sélectionner ton SSD) 
- Clique sur la rubrique "effacer"
- sélectionne "mac os étendu"
- et enfin "effacer". 

Ca va t'effacer tout ton DD proprement. Dans le cas ou tu veux également effacer l'OS de ton DD : Insère une clef bootable de ton OS > Rallume ton ordi > maintien la touche Alt > boot à partir de ta clef > Attends 2 min que ça se lance > Sélectionne l'utilitaire de disque et fais la même opération pour effacer ton DD (décrite plus haut) tout en faisant bien attention de ne pas sélectionner ton SSD.


----------



## castel (5 Mars 2013)

Merci, j'ai procédé effectivement comme tu dis avec l'utilitaire de disque.
Ensuite j'ai restauré les données avec TmeMachine.


----------

